# Parent qui ramène l'enfant en pyjama et couche pas changé à 6h30, est ce normal ?



## Nadeene (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je garde un bébé de 11 mois maintenant sui arrive à 6h30 di matin et repart à 16h.
Depuis su il a 6 mois je le change complètement car maman l amène en pyjama sans changer la couche de la nuit. 
Actuellement, je suis enceinte le petit est très en surpoids dc le changer devient très difficile. Je demande à la mère de le faire elle refuse complètement et me dit que cela ne lui dérange pas qu il passe la journée en pyjama. 
Je rétorque en disant non car nous partons à l école déposer ma fille ensuite au parc puis à la Médiathèque. Je refuse de balader un enfant en pyjama. 
A telle le droit de refuser de me ramener son enfant propre habillé changé et ayant pris don biberon ?


----------



## B29 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu des enfants qui arrivaient très tôt le matin.je demandais aux parents de changer la couche et de nettoyer le visage. L'enfant arrivait à la maison en pyjama et je lui donnais le biberon. Après, je l'habillais normalement.
Si l'enfant arrive chez vous à 6h30, demandez aux parents au moins de changer la couche. Pour le biberon vous pouvez le donner sinon à quelle heure l'enfant va se réveiller.  
Vous devez parler de tout ça avec les parents.


----------



## Domuk (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour qu’il soit en pyjama à 6h30 me parait normal quand à la couche elle devrait être changée parlez en calmement aux parents. Courage.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

OBLIGATION : Couche à changer
Point final

Il n’y a pas de discussion possible.

Pyjama toute la journée : et bien
dommage pour l’enfant …

Quand il marchera … pyjama toute la journée ? 👎🏼 😡

En + le pyjama, il y a des boutons de pressions partout !

Une fois j’ai eu le cas, pour la journée .. le soir j’ai expliqué (si possible le soir les explications) qu’il m’était IMPOSSIBLE de passer du temps à mettre ces boutons pressions car je n’ai pas le temps car 4 en tout à m’occuper.

🩳 Lui mettre un bas de jogging. Ce qu’elle a fait. Bon il n’était pas 6h30 mais 8h …

Il faut vite en parler qd souci pour vous et aussi pour l’enfant.

Idem le pantalon salopette avec les pressions aux jambes. Je leur dis même qu’ils ont EUX le temps car un seul enfant ! Et mettre un pantalon pas trop petit ou serré !

C’est dingue de leur dire ce qu’il est évident de faire.

En ce moment, une collègue a un souci avec une maman qui ne veut pas mettre des chaussons souples ou chaussures à son enfant de 12 mois, qui se tient debout, même prête à marcher. Résultat la petite les pieds GELÉS car une petite paire de chaussettes au pied 👎🏼😡

Donc elle lui a demandé de lui mettre 2 paires dont l’une antidérapante 😏

Et elle vient SANS blouson par ce temps 4 degrés en ce moment 😠

Et pourtant ça roule dans une super bagnole !


----------



## Chouchou301 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
6h30 en pyjama... c'est normal pauvre chou, il sort du lit...mais il faut obligatoirement qu'elle change la couche de son enfant, pas pas respect pour vous, mais par respect pour LUI !!!
Le bib peut-être donné tranquillement chez vous, en effet 6h30 c'est tôt pour arriver habillé et avoir pris le petit déj, 11 mois c'est encore un bébé, laissez lui le temps d'émerger petit bonhomme...

Perso je demande à ce que les petits arrivant après 7h30 aient la couche changée, c'est non négociable.
Je donne le bib tranquillement, je les habille par la suite selon l'heure de la sieste du matin et si on sort... (je n'ai pas de péri)


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Septembre 2022)

Je suis d'avis aussi que même en pyjama, la couche de la nuit devrait au moins être changée par la maman avant d'arriver.
Mais juste une question. Vous dites qu'il devient lourd et qu'étant enceinte ça devient difficile de le changer.
Vous allez bien être obligée de le porter plusieurs fois par jour pour lui changer la couche. Donc une fois qu'il est sur la table à langer, ou sur le canapé, changer la couche et l'habiller dans la foulée ne change pas grand chose. Ou sinon faites comme moi, posez un matelas à langer au sol et changez le par terre.
Vous n'allez pas limiter le nombre de changes car ça devient compliqué ? l'enfant n'y est pour rien. Sinon envisagez de vous mettre en arrêt dès maintenant.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

A la crèche, ce ne serait pas accepté la couche pleine de la nuit.

Le pyjama je ne sais pas. 

Il me semble qu’en crèche le bib n’est pas donné, est-ce que je me trompe ?


----------



## Ladrine 10 (22 Septembre 2022)

Idem que les collègues
Couche changer obligatoirement
Pour les Habits et le bib non trop tôt pour ce petit
Que tout soit fait pour une arrivée à 8h la oui 
Quand je travaillais à l'extérieur je déposai mon fils a 4h30 je ne me voyais pas le tortiller pour l habillé
Je changeais sa couche et arrivé chez nounou dodo 
Elle gérait au réveil


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

Alors perso si le pyjama est adapté (à sa taille, confortable...) à l'enfant je n'interviens pas dans ce choix et je me moque complètement du regard extérieur... encore plus parce que justement ce n'est pas mon enfant. Après tout ce qui compte c'est qu'on respecte les besoins du bébé qui sont d'être habillé confortablement. Certains pyjamas ressemblent d'ailleurs à des habits de jour et vice versa, c'est dire que là on parle plus de mode qu'autre chose. Donc oui épargnes toi c'est guerre inutile. Perso je n'ai pas de problème non plus à l'habiller plus tard dans la journée, quand c'est plus adapté, après tout il n'est pas rare qu'on change un petit en cours de journée surtout aux intersaison où c'est presque l'hiver le matin et carrément l'été l'apres midi.

Par contre il est absolument INDISPENSABLE, pour le confort et le respect qu'on doit à son bébé de changer la couche de la nuit dès qu'on lève bébé, qu'on aille chez Nounou ou pas d'ailleurs et là il est bien question du besoin de l'enfant. Ajoutons qu'aller mettre bébé dans la voiture avec une couche prête à déborder c'est prendre le risque de tacher son siège auto (compliqué à nettoyer) et obligera par la même occasion à changer intégralement bébé: dommage, exit le si joli pyjama qu'elle affectionne tant! Ne pas hésiter à glisser que la PMI serait plus que contrariée d'apprendre un tel manquement.

Pour ce qui est du biberon à 6h30, disons que là il y a 2 éléments qui s'affrontent:
- si bébé n'a pas faim, refuse de prendre son biberon à 6h (ce qui est compréhensible et possible) alors seulement oui il est normal qu'il puisse le prendre chez Nounou, car elle ne va quand même pas le lui donner avec un entonnoir pour l'obliger n'est ce pas?!
- il est important, quelque soit l'heure du levé, que bébé ait l'occasion de déjeuner avec son Parent car c'est une façon de tisser du lien avant une grande journée de séparation, une très belle façon de se dire bonjour et se souhaiter une belle journée. De plus si bébé a faim il n'est pas question de l'obliger à attendre le temps du trajet jusqu'à chez toi ce qui là aussi serait contraire au respect du besoin de bébé: de nourriture et de lien avec son Parent.

Le fait que tu sois enceinte ne doit pas rentrer en considération car on te répondra que si ton état ne te permet pas de t'occuper des enfants il faut te mettre en arrêt. Même si entre nous j'entends bien que c'est encore plus relou.
Il est important de ne s'attarder QUE sur le besoin de bébé.

Là le souci c'est le combo: pas de biberon donné + en pyjama + pas de changement de couche de la nuit car il est à craindre que Maman ait du mal à tisser un lien avec son bébé, se cache derrière le "je vous paie, vous devez le faire", se cache derrière "il est beaucoup trop tôt pour bébé alors je le prends dans son lit à la dernière seconde pour le mettre dans la voiture" sauf que son bébé a autant besoin qu'on prenne du temps pour prendre soin de lui que de dormir. Quand tout ça est abordé dès le 1er entretient et dans son projet pédagogique que l'enfant doit arriver propre, avec la couche de la nuit changée, de préférence habillé, de préférence avec le petit dej pris, il est plus facile d'expliquer que c'est important pour le bébé (et non pas pour se savoir qui en fera le moins!).

Si tu n'arrive pas à te faire entendre en expliquant tout ça, contacte ta puer' elle saura te venir en aide.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Septembre 2022)

Normal à 6h30 qu'il reste en pyjama pour la couche c'est plus embêtant pour le petit !!! il suffit qu'elle vous mette les vêtements pour la journée et le biberon vous pouvez tout de même lui donner non ??? à part la couche rien ne me choque !!!


----------



## Petuche (22 Septembre 2022)

J'ai déjà eu des enfants qui arrivaient de bonne heure, ils arrivaient en pyjama. Je trouve cela normal,  mais la couche de la nuit était toujours changé, c'était dit à la signature du contrat.  Pour le bib, un enfant que l'on réveille de bonne heure n'a pas faim. Alors je préférais leur donner plutôt qui regurgitent en arrivant. Et c'est mieux on prend son temps, on les bouscule pas. Pour les habiller, ça ne prend pas 2 heures non plus...


----------



## incognito (22 Septembre 2022)

j'ai eu un petit avec arrivée à 6h30 et il était habillé, tout beau tout propre, et je le recouchais directement en enlevant le pantalon pour aller dans la gigoteuse.


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

Il y a fort longtemps une puer' m'avait dit que c'était hyper important de ne pas accepter qu'un enfant vienne en pyjama ou sans avoir pris son petit dej'. J'ai répondu "même s'il arrive super tôt, à 7h du mat?" (je trouvais ça hard) mais elle m'a expliqué que même tôt c'était important que les PE prennent ce temps pour dire bonjour à leur bébé, tisse du lien, qu'on peut à vision d'adulte penser que ce n'est que "de la manutention" mais en réalité c'est prendre soin de son bébé que lors de ces quelques minutes l'enfant "se nourrit" de son Parent et pas simplement d'aliment. Qu'il était de mon devoir d'expliquer ça aux PE.
Bien sur l'enfant qui refuse son bib à 6h30, on ne le force pas, il pourra lui être proposer plus tard chez Nounou sinon (mais en 2eme instance).
D'ailleurs à la crèche ils ne sont pas reçu en pyjama non plus. Ce n'est pas parce que notre accueil est familiale, qu'ils sont chez nous en famille.

Au début je l'avoue, je ne l'ai pas écouté, puis je me suis rendue compte qu'elle avait raison, qu'en le faisant à la place des Parents ces derniers n'avaient pas conscience de l'importance de ces petits moments passés ensemble qu'ils doivent passer en priorité avec leur Parents et non leur Nounou. Qu'à la fin plutôt que le confort du bébé il était question de celui du Parent qui prends son temps pour se préparer lui mais pas son bébé, c'est bien dommage m'avait elle dit. 
Je l'ai compris le jour où une Maman est arrivée avec 10 minutes d'avance, avant 7h donc en me disant qu'elle était venue plus tôt parce qu'elle était prête et que son bébé semblait avoir faim... puisqu'elle criait depuis 6h du matin. J'en suis restée sans voix avant de lui demander pourquoi ne pas lui avoir donné son biberon alors??? Puis j'ai rappelé que c'était 7h et non 6h50.

Depuis j'explique les mots de la puer' et tout se passe très bien, rares sont les enfants qui arrivent sans avoir mangé ou en pyjama. C'est très exceptionnel.

La question de la couche de la nuit ne s'est jamais produite. J'ai toujours glissé dès le début du contrat que c'était "évidement" obligé, les Parents répondent toujours qu'en effet c'est évident, il ne leur vient donc pas à l'idée de faire autrement.
Ceci dit si on explique aux PE que leur enfant doit arriver habillé, il va avoir du mal à expliquer ensuite pourquoi il n'a pas changé la couche de la nuit?!


----------



## Nounou22 (22 Septembre 2022)

Moi quand l'accueil est de bonne heure j'accepte l'arrivée en pyjama et de donner le biberon si l'enfant dormait encore....mais la couche de nuit doit être changée...car un pipi de plus dans la voiture et on se retrouve à changer l'enfant intégralement dès son arrivée, c'est du vécu 😅 
Et quand on a prévu une sortie et que l'on doit partir assez tôt ....par contre l'enfant doit être habillé et avoir pris son bib. 
Je pense que le parent peut dire bonjour à son bébé le temps de changer sa couche .... c'est pas parce qu'il ne lui donne pas son bib quelques matin par semaine pour privilégier son sommeil que pour autant le lien créer ne perdurera pas..... franchement faut pas abuser


----------



## liline17 (23 Septembre 2022)

Quand j'ai débuté, une maman me l'emenait dans sa couche de la nuit, en pyjamas et pas nourrit, ça me choquait que cette maman n'ai pas envie de passer quelques minutes avec son enfant avant le séparation de la journée, début d'accueil à 8h15.
elle voulait aussi que je lui apprenne la propreté alors qu'il avait 9 mois et ne tenait pas assis, il devait aussi marcher à 1 an comme papa. Le premier jour, elle était arrivée avec une liste avec d'un côté les interdits et de l'autre les obligations, dont le youpala.
Cette maman était prof et parmi ses élèves, il y avait mon fils, heureusement, au bout de 3 semaines, elle m'a licenciée.
Elle a trouvé une AM qui voulait bien le mettre sur le pot, au moment où il poussait, comme elle le demandait, puis au bout de quelques jours, lui a dit que ce n'étais pas possible, il tombait du pot.
Comme le dit Griselda, c'est rare, mais depuis, je précise bien aux PE que c'est lors de l'entretien qu'il faut dire ce qui est important pour eux, car rien ne garanti qu'ensuite j'accepterai leurs demandes


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Et bin dis donc c’est terrible et en + une prof ! 

Il devrait y avoir un Manuel 📕 de ce qu’il faut et NE PAS FAIRE. C’est parfois une CATASTROPHE.

Ma collègue qui a récupéré un bébé de 9 mois qui avait du coca dans le bib à 7 MOIS ! 

Elle a TOUT repris de À jusqu’à Z au niveau ALIMENTATION, SOMMEIL etc et en a fait part à la maman qui au début mentait beaucoup.

De toute façon c’est très facile à voir, et on n’est pas débile, « oui oui il a bien dormi »

Attends le bébé dort sur son épaule écrasé par le sommeil, même en le déshabillant continue à dormir ..  et dormait pdt 2 semaines jusqu’à 14h ! 

Ensuite il mangeait que du hyper mixé comme les petits pots.

Il a fallu au bout de 2 semaines incorporer quelques grains de riz etc 

Et pour le sommeil expliquer à la maman qui enfin de compte le mettait sans arrêt au lit donc normal la nuit, il faisait la java … qu’il y avait un temps pour vivre sa vie quand tout le monde est debout, la sieste un peu le matin si l’enfant baille, le midi le repas etc 

Toute une éducation et pourtant son 2eme et pour couronner enceinte de 3 mois d’un 3eme 👶

Enfin bref depuis cette semaine une progression dingue au niveau de ce bébé qui a ENFIN un rythme normal 

Le matin joue et navigue 👍 
Vite le repas à 11h car très peu mangé le matin (elle l’a appris hier) 
La sieste comme les copains
Le goûter 
La vie avec les autres 

Et il fait de l’exercice … bouge car le bébé est un surpoids

Mais quelle satisfaction le changement et la maman a compris qu’il ne fallait pas le coucher dès qu’elle rentrait chez elle


----------



## Dodo95 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Il y a très longtemps, comme Griselda,😉 j´ai eu une puer qui est venue à la maison et m’a demandé ce que je pensais du fait que les enfants viennent chez moi en pyjama. 
Je lui ai dis que ça ne me dérange pas, surtout si l´enfant arrive tôt. 
Par contre la couche de la nuit doit être changé, c’est comme même plus confortable pour l’enfant.
Et là, la puer m’a fait son laïus : avec vous, les AM, c’est toujours pareil, les parents ne vont pas le réveiller leur enfants pour changer une couche etc etc etc… ça sentait le vécu!
Je lui ai dis que les enfants arrivaient à 7h30 et pas en pleine nuit!
Conclusion: selon sur quelle puer on tombe, on n’a pas la même version ( c´est comme au loto ) 🤣😂😅


----------



## Samantha6 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, je comprends votre situation, car j'ai déjà accueilli à 6h00 un enfant. Je me mets aussi dans la situation des parents et de l'enfant. La maman le change avant de venir, mais sur la route il fait le pipi du matin et quand il arrive chez moi ça dégouline déjà. Je la crois car plusieurs fois l'enfant arrive la couche sec, et il continu sa nuit chez moi jusqu'à 7h30 ou 8h00 et là c'est toujours des fuites dans le lit. C'est compliqué quand on accueille très tôt. Le pyjama ne dérange pas si vous avez de quoi l'habiller poyr la journée.. Il y'a aussi celles qui travaillent tard et l'enfant est récupéré en pyjama chez l'assistante maternelle et il a déjà dinné. En heures atypiques on doit nous adapter à la situation.


----------



## liline17 (28 Septembre 2022)

que l'enfant n'ai pas bu à 6h30, rien de choquant pour moi, mais qu'il ai au moins une couche changée, il y a une grande différence entre la couche bien pesante de la nuit et celle qui vient d'être changée, mais dans laquelle l'enfant vient de faire un petit pipi ou un caca


----------



## kikine (28 Septembre 2022)

Samantha6 a dit: 


> Je la crois car plusieurs fois l'enfant arrive la couche sec, et il continu sa nuit chez moi jusqu'à 7h30 ou 8h00 et là c'est toujours des fuites dans le lit.


là faut changer de marque de couche... car elles ne sont pas adaptées a la morphologie de l'enfant


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Nadeene

Kikine a raison et Liline idem

*Question* :
A la crèche : accepté ou PAS
Donc PAS

*Conclusion* :
amener l’enfant avec une couche PROPRE

Je vais être crue ! Les mecs à ne pas lire

🛑  Quand vous avez vos règles, vous changez ou PAS le matin ??? 👺

Bon appétit bien sûr pour le petit dej 🤪


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour si j'ai bien compris jusqu'à maintenant tu acceptais de changer la couche et d'habiller le petit mais avec ta grossesse et le poids du petit c'est compliqué. Pour ma part a 6h30 j'accepte que bb vienne tel qu'il a été levé.
Tu peux demander à la maman de changer la couche et tu lui dis que tu te charges du biberon et de lui mettre ses habits propres du jour. En quelque sorte tu coupes la poire en deux qui montre ta bonne volonté.
Attention si tu n'es plus apte à toutes les tâches du travail d'ass mat il faut en parler avec ton médecin.prends bien soin de toi et de ton bb a venir.


----------



## Tata câline (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
J’ai eu le cas avec un enfant qui venàit a 8h30 la couche de la nuit et en pyjama 
J’avais demander au papa de lui changer la couche le pyjama ne me gêne pas mais pour le confort de son fils lui mettre une couche propre car ses urines sentant fort et la couche débordait à chaque fois 
Sa réponse je n’ai pas le temps !!!! 
Que voulez vous faire …. Que voulez dire … 
Bon courage 
Carine


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Et une puéricultrice qui me dirait bla-bla-bla d’accepter …

« NON je regrette » 

De toute façon l’enfant doit être habillé pour son manteau ou combinaison donc est réveillé. Donc être LOGIQUE et bonjour les fesses abîmées …

Ce qui vaudrait dire pour être dans SA logique … il arrive donc on ne le change pas non plus !

Bah oui puisqu’il ne faut pas l’empêcher de dormir 😴 et bin dis donc est-ce qu’au moins elle a eu un bébé ? Oui ? Non ?

Oui ? Et bin dis donc pauvre gosse ! 

Ça me rappelle la sage-femme pour mon fils 1er enfant donc  (je précise SANS PÉRIDURALE et contractions par LES REINS) donc douleurs très excessives 

Évidemment je criais … comme dans les films 🧐😃 et elle me dit «  arrêtez de crier comme ça Mme Chantou bla-bla-bla « 

Et Patrick a répondu texto 
« Vous avez déjà accouché » 
Réponse « NON »
 « ALORS vous ne pouvez donc PAS comprendre » 👍

Excellent Mr Chantou, c’est pour ça que je le garde  🙌😃


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Tata câline

Le papa me répond
« je n’ai pas le temps ! »

Le temps ça se prend donc se lever + tôt.

Et pas de négociation possible. Lui ne va pas aux toilettes le matin ?

Bah son enfant IDEM !

🛑 Donc couche à changer

Non Metal c’est un minimum et pas question de dire bla-bla-bla Bcp d’AM sont comme moi.

Enceinte ou pas et raison de + SI enceinte. Le dire à la maman


----------



## liline17 (28 Septembre 2022)

tu as mis quoi dans ton café Chantou?  🤪    
Ce n'est pas métal, c'est Tata caline! 
dans mon contrat, il est indiqué que l'enfant doit arriver nourrit, propre et habillé, avec une réponse comme ça, je lui proposerai qu'on relise ensemble le contrat


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Liline17 véridique votre témoignage ... perso j'explique comment je fonctionne et le reste les PE savent que je n'accepterais rien de leurs demandes idiotes et j'explique bien sûr pourquoi ... j'ai mon organisation et ma façon de faire etc ... si ils ne sont pas contents ils vont voir ailleurs et trouver une ass mat comme celle que vous décrivez qui va dire oui à tout qui essaiera les demandes farfelues des PE et qui bien sûr ne marcheront pas ... j'ai en horreur ce type d'ass mat qui disent oui à tout pour avoir un contrat !!!


----------



## liline17 (28 Septembre 2022)

je ne pense pas que ce soit si simple que ça, pendant longtemps, par gentillesse et méconnaissance de nos droits, je me laissais faire sur certains points. 
Mon premier contrat, j'étais jeune maman, je compatissais aux difficultés d'organisation, et me faisais bien avoir, au bout de 4 mois, elle m'a licencié pour une place en crèche,  j'en étais bien contente, j'ai trouvé mieux et ai adhéré à une asso d'AM direct.
Je ne pense pas que les AM qui disent oui à tout, juste pour avoir des contrats soient si nombreuses que ça, quand je discute avec des collègues ayant des problèmes avec leurs PE, j'en vois surtout qui n'osent pas exiger le respect du contrat, ce n'est pas facile de s'imposer face à un employeur, ce serai plus facile si la PMI nous soutenait


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Liline 🙌😅

Non non je ne suis pas bourrée dès le matin …

Un petit clin d’œil à mein Metal qui avait dit sur un post … que j’avais toujours bcp d’exemples à raconter … SUPER CHANTOU 🙌😅🤣 Batwomen it’s ME 😃🥴

Donc c’est vrai j’ai « quelques » exemples dans mes tiroirs

Et très bonnes nouvelles….

*Ce n’est pas finiiiiiii ce n’est que le commencement 🎈🤡🤠👺👻

Ne pas oublier que j’avais de très mauvaises notes au niveau BAVARDAGE … je ne sais pas pourquoi 🥴😫😅🤣

Peut-être que j’étais petite fille toute seule chez moi … ma sœur + de 10 ans à l’étranger 😫😩*


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Liline

J’avais bien répondu à

«Tata câline
Le papa me répond
« je n’ai pas le temps ! »

Mais ensuite petit clin d’œil à ma copine qui me contredit souvent …et J’ADORE 🥰 donc je lui mets une petite phrase SPÉCIALEMENT pour mein Metal

« Non Metal c’est un minimum et pas question de dire bla-bla-bla Bcp d’AM sont comme moi. »

Quand je réponds à un post, je pense toujours à ce que pense mein Metal … capricorne … son anniversaire dans 3 mois 🎂🍾🥂🎈🛍🤡🤠👺

J’ai connu le FAX … D’où ma façon d’écrire 

😅🤣


----------



## liline17 (28 Septembre 2022)

quoi, on notait le bavardage et tu avais de mauvaises notes? Ca veut dire que tu ne bavardais pas bien ou pas assez?    🤪


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Liline ici bcq sont là pour piquer les contrats des autres surtout en cas de remplacement !  2 coutumières du fait ... ouf elles sont à la retraite après plusieurs départs ratés l'appât du gain grrr ... je préfère être droit dans mes bottes j'ai en horreur ce genre de personnes prêtes à tout pour écraser les autres ...


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

a l’époque on était classé et mon meilleur classement

3eme sur 30 élèves et la + mauvaise 10eme.

Maintenant ce n’est même pas À, B, C, D

C’est quelque chose du genre « a saisi » ou « à assimiler » et je ne sais plus …

Ce n’est pas mal malgré tout MAIS tu ne sais pas vraiment … et ce n’est pas du tout le même niveau


----------



## Mimine (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, moi j, avait un petit qui arrivait chez moi à 8h30 en pyjama et la couche pas changé. J'ai envoyé un message à la mère, et toute est rentré dans l,ordre. Le petitriva it le matin changé et habiller.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Très bonne idée Mimine

Sms à la maman … il va être recadrer par sa femme 👍😅🤣


----------



## Julilo (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, personnellement, j’ai des jumeaux et une péri qui arrivent à 6h30 en pyjama et sans avoir pris biberon et petit déjeuner. Cela ne me dérange pas du tout. Par contre les jumeaux ont la couche de la nuit changée 😉


----------



## Tanteline (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Mou aussi je commence tous les matins à 6h30 avec deux loulous j ai imposé la couche propre mais pour le pyjama pas de soucis on le change plus tard et idem pour le biberon je le donne quand bébé a faim dès que les règles sont établies dès le départ il n y a aucun souci 
Bonne journée


----------

